

GNU nano 2.4.0 Released - ChikkaChiChi
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/nano-devel/2015-03/msg00068.html

======
ChikkaChiChi
nano website for download: [http://www.nano-editor.org/](http://www.nano-
editor.org/)

